# rests



## Ozzibow (May 2, 2008)

NAP Centerest flipper


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Golden Key Superstar(if you can find one), what I am using now

Bo Doodle Pro 500(pricey)

NAP Quicktune 750(no micro adjustment) similar to the Superstar


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Arrow Rest*

I prefer the Star Hunter, NAP Quicktune 750 or the Centerrest from NAP...currently shooting the Starhunter ( found it on eBay for LESS then $14 shipping included...saw two brand NEW FOR $26...1" of dust on package extra :wink: at sporting goods store !!!! ) Also the Quicktune shows up every so often, just have to check and recheck like I have to find them, last time I checked one Star was listed by the same seller ( same price )


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

I have been using a Trophy Taker Drop Away for about 2 years now and love it. When I switched it took me about a week to discover why a drop away can be so inconsistent with fingers, but after a little modification to the launcher I was banging them together just as well if not better than before.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i find that particular model of bodoodle to heavy . lots of cheapy flipper rests on ebay [and i can't quit buying them ] .


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

arrowshooters said:


> I have been using a Trophy Taker Drop Away for about 2 years now and love it. When I switched it took me about a week to discover why a drop away can be so inconsistent with fingers, but after a little modification to the launcher I was banging them together just as well if not better than before.


Pics? :wink:

Have a TT Pronghorn gathering dust... been curious to try it out.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Pics? :wink:
> 
> Have a TT Pronghorn gathering dust... been curious to try it out.


I used to have them here but they are gone so I will put more up tonight with some explanation.


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

I like fall away rests, but don't you need side support of the arrow, like with a plunger for example? I did see Team Fitzgerald using Qad on their bows though......? :confused3:


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

OK, what I found was that with fingers the arrow would have a tendency to ride up the inside of the rest due to the torque on the string and the arrow wanting to "slide" right, or inside. (I am a RH shooter) This caused the erratic flight. The first pic shows the little piece of plastic I stuck to the launcher completely stopping this arrow movement. The other two are the "finished" pics, note the little bump under the mole skin.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

AReric said:


> I like fall away rests, but don't you need side support of the arrow, like with a plunger for example? I did see Team Fitzgerald using Qad on their bows though......? :confused3:


My personal opinion is the side support is only needed to stop what I said at the beginning. When I first set up the drop away I found that if I did not allow the string to "roll" in my fingers at all, including when anchored, I shot just fine. But this took way too much concentration and more often than not the arrow was floating around in the rest. What made the lightbulb go off was watching my arrow while I drew back the bow and here we are.

Oh, I have the Center shot setup at 0 and the launcher comes up at the very end.

I did think about trying this with a QAD or Ripcord, but their launchers are round plastic and I felt that I would have to take off too material to make a flat spot to glue the stop.


----------



## fingerman (May 23, 2006)

*finger rest*

Cavalier Free Flyte with a Plunger shootin 300s and 440s I think it works, just my thoughts. Fingerman


----------



## bbqguy260 (Dec 12, 2006)

I also have a trophy taker that I am experimenting with and have the same problem with the arrow moving on the rest when drawing. How did you attach the peace of plastic to the rest? How thick is the plastic? Any more ideas on improving this trophy taker? It takes too much concentration on adjusting my fingers when it needs to be on the target.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

bbqguy260 said:


> I also have a trophy taker that I am experimenting with and have the same problem with the arrow moving on the rest when drawing. How did you attach the peace of plastic to the rest? How thick is the plastic? Any more ideas on improving this trophy taker? It takes too much concentration on adjusting my fingers when it needs to be on the target.


Answered your PM, but the plastic is from a plastic tray seperator. The first go around I used double sided tape which worked just fine, but that bow was stolen. Second time I used Tip Grip, but any "super type" glue will work. Just make sure that if you can't get it perfect, you stick more to the center of the launcher. This way you can trip to fit.

Personaly, my release hand stays glued to my cheek. Best way for me to keep from "plucking" the string.


----------



## Romad816 (Jul 21, 2010)

I a relatively new to archery. I still use my very first bow which is a Bear Pro specialist Super 65. When I got the bow it had a WB on it and I only shoot fingers. I notice that my groupings are not that great and was wondering if anyone else uses a WB. 

Also how does the centerest flipper work? seems that there would be quite a bit of fletching deflection.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Feathers work best with a flipper rest. Can't beat NAP for fingers.


----------



## dsheffey (Jul 20, 2007)

NAP center flipper !!!!!!!!!!!! Best hunting rest I've ever had. For pure target work I guess a good plunger and flipper would be better ( it's what the olympic guys shoot)


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

I made a new launcher for my trophy taker. It worked but I did not shoot fingers to much after that. I am thinking about trying again.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

I shoot a Trophy Ridge Dropzone Freestyle. At first it gave me a ton of trouble partly because I didn't set it up right, and partly because the little plastic tube things were dented, but had a friend look at it as he shot one for years and he sorted it out - oh and Trophy Ridge have a lifetime warranty on it, I just emailed them about the dented tubes and they sent me out some replacements right away.

Now that it's working as it should, I'm getting groups tighter than a Dutchman's purse strings!

Well, pretty good groups anyway lol. Bloody good rest, that.


----------



## blakey (May 5, 2010)

I shoot Barebow Compound, and am having trouble with arrows staying on the rest in the wind. I use a NAP centerest flipper and it's brilliant on a calm day but not in a westerly, which unfortunately is our prevailing wind. Saw a thread the other day where Rick McKinney was saying that he shot some of his best scores using a stick-on Hoyt Superrest ($5). Now I know he was shooting recurve, but our club President, one of the top recurve shots in Oz, says there's no reason why they can't work on a fingershot compound. So I'm going to give it a go after the next QRE. Has anyone else tried this on a compound? It's gotto be the cheapest investment?


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

blakey said:


> I shoot Barebow Compound, and am having trouble with arrows staying on the rest in the wind. I use a NAP centerest flipper and it's brilliant on a calm day but not in a westerly, which unfortunately is our prevailing wind. Saw a thread the other day where Rick McKinney was saying that he shot some of his best scores using a stick-on Hoyt Superrest ($5). Now I know he was shooting recurve, but our club President, one of the top recurve shots in Oz, says there's no reason why they can't work on a fingershot compound. So I'm going to give it a go after the next QRE. Has anyone else tried this on a compound? It's gotto be the cheapest investment?


I have used the hoyt hunter or it may have been called the prohunter rest on older compounds. 
I liked the stick on rest when using feather fletching.


----------



## danlt (Mar 6, 2007)

After 30 years of using various flipper style rests and burger buttons I picked up a WB to try this spring and I have been surprising pleased with it. I liked the idea of a full capture rest for hunting and I can't belive how well it works. I can get bullet holes or close to it on paper, the groupings are as good as the flipper and the slick tricks hit with the field points.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

blakey said:


> I shoot Barebow Compound, and am having trouble with arrows staying on the rest in the wind. I use a NAP centerest flipper and it's brilliant on a calm day but not in a westerly, which unfortunately is our prevailing wind. Saw a thread the other day where Rick McKinney was saying that he shot some of his best scores using a stick-on Hoyt Superrest ($5). Now I know he was shooting recurve, but our club President, one of the top recurve shots in Oz, says there's no reason why they can't work on a fingershot compound. So I'm going to give it a go after the next QRE. Has anyone else tried this on a compound? It's gotto be the cheapest investment?


I shot the Hoyt and Cavalier ST-300 rest for years barebow compound. The Hoyt has no vertical movement while the Cav moves a bit. Both are fantastic arrow flight, durable rests. Keep some spare double stick tape handy. Any stick on rest is subject to failure during heavy rain.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

another vote for the NAP center rest flipper. Tried and true and simple, simple, simple. And super durable. It will just shoot as good as you can. If you want to get more accurate, then go with some sort of plunger and flipper style. If I wanted to put something more accurate on my bow, then I would put on the NAP center "Plunger Rest" that is new in the package in my archery box. But that one is no longer made and I would probably only use it if I was going to take up target archery. What is great about the NAP flipper is if the rest were to fall off and mess up, then I can pull the spare back-up head out of my pack and change it out in about a minute.

I do not feel handicapped at all by the NAP center rest flipper, I have been shooting consistent about 5" groups (3 arrow) lately at 40 yards and about 7" at 50 yards with this set up. My 3 arrow group 20 and 30 yard shots are not taken at the the same spot any more, because I have busted too many arrows. I shoot those at individual spots. I am not trying to brag at all, just saying what kind of results you can get with the NAP flipper. They will shoot as good as you can. And that is with a hunting bow (mathews Drenlin LD with only a Sims 4.5 inch S-coil stab. 

If I was going to go to a full capture rest (and I have thought about it for obvious reasons for hunting ), then I would put a Whisker bisk. on. But since I do not have any trouble with my set up, I have not gone that route. I mostly am on the ground Elk hunting and for deer I also do a lot of ground hunting, but do do some treestand hunting. 

I have thought about putting one of my old arrow holder type things that wrap around the riser and hold the arrow till drawn, but have not done so. In a treestand, I have devised a simple rubber band trick to keep my arrow on the rest in a windy rainy situation.

Good luck with your search, we have lots of choices, I just pointed out what works for me. I shot a compound with fingers for 5 years (with an NAP flipper centerest), before shooting a Trad bow for the next 12 years. Last year when I went back to shooting a compound again, I did not hesitate to continue with fingers and again the NAP flipper, 'cause I knew they worked.


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

try the brite site tuner rest with hunter target blade and Jeessie mount you will be surprized how good it works for fingers .


----------

